# Transmission issue - no 1st or reverse gear



## Skyline2408 (Apr 10, 2015)

As the title suggests I can't select 1st gear or reverse.

Upon starting the car I am greeted by "T/M SYSTEM MALFUNCTION VISIT DEALER" then "ENGINE SYSTEM MALFUNCTION VISIT DEALER" and I can't put it into reverse, when I select driver it selects 2nd rather than 1st gear??

Any ideas? Currently away working in Great Yarmouth Norfolk so I'm far away from my usual car garage.

Is this going to be expensive, should I speak with local Nissan garage or any recommendations for a good indie close by.

Not sure how I can even get the car to them yet, as not sure if it's safe to drive


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

Unless it resets itself , It's going to need recovering. 
Could be a number of things, Solenoids, Syncro rings or shift fork are most likely. 
If your very lucky a gearbox oil flush and solenoid clean might sort it. 
Nissan will want to just change the gearbox most likely so I'd suggest getting it recovered to a specialist independent. 
Kaizer motors, Litchfield and AC speedtech are the most popular for gearbox work.

Cost wise - between £300ish for flush and clean - and £5k for rings, forks etc...depending on issue


----------



## Skyline2408 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm thinking a recovery truck to Keizer or whoever is closest is going to be an expensive start to an expensive problem. Hoping to borrow a fault code reader, then hopefully it will give an idea to the issue


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

That's what I had in March - exactly the same.

The 1st/reverse shift fork had fractured, so the same message and 2nd, 4th and 6th gears only.

I had a new fork, shift mechanism and clutch pack fitted by ACSpeedtech. 

I'd not even think about Nissan as all they will do is fitted a new box at £22k. 

You are most likely looking at £3k-£5k at a specialist (as my guess). I'd not drive if i were you.


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

Skyline2408 said:


> I'm thinking a recovery truck to Keizer or whoever is closest is going to be an expensive start to an expensive problem. Hoping to borrow a fault code reader, then hopefully it will give an idea to the issue


I've read a couple of people have carried out a clutch learn and reset the code and got away with it, but others have caused further damage. 

Either way, its a problem that will need addressing even if it does reset. 

For reference, I had the same problem earlier this year. 
It reset and drove fine for a month or so. Then at service time I decided to have an exchange valve body fitted as a preventative measure and the gearbox was being emptied of oil anyway. During which they found a few syncro teeth were missing. (not uncommon and not always terminal, so decided to leave it)
A week after that it happened a second time and wouldn't reset at all. 
Ended up a gearbox strip and syncro rings being replaced for uprated ones along with some other bits while it was apart. Cost ~ 3k
After some deliberation on cost, time-frame etc I went to Sly @kaizer for my gearbox work and can recommend him.


----------



## Skyline2408 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm going to try Henstead Motorsport as I believe he specialises in high end jap cars and is only 15 miles away. Not sure whether to risk the drive.

Ps how do you do a clutch learn or can that only be done by a specialist was thinking that might help just so I could get it to a garage


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Skyline2408 said:


> I'm going to try Henstead Motorsport as I believe he specialises in high end jap cars and is only 15 miles away. Not sure whether to risk the drive.
> 
> Ps how do you do a clutch learn or can that only be done by a specialist was thinking that might help just so I could get it to a garage


Unless they are very familiar with this type of box and have rebuilt several I think you would be wise to take it to the experts. ACSpeedtech have an excellent reputation with these boxes, they regularly work on the GTR box and have sorted many issues out and have lots of satisfied customers. Personally I would get your local guy to remove the box and then get it shipped up to Andy at ACspeedtech.
A clutch learn can be done by anybody with an Ecutek cable, there is almost certainly somebody local who could do that for you.


----------



## Skyline2408 (Apr 10, 2015)

I've heard a lot of good things about AC however they are 4 1/2 hours from me. I'll see what info Henstead have first


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Give AC Speedtech a call (ACspeedtech : Power and chassis performance solutions). They may be able to tell you if you can get the car up & running again so that you can get it to a specialist to take a look at it - save on getting it transported up.

I'd recommend them for any transmission issues as well, even if they are a fair drive (I do a 400 mile round trip up there each time ...)


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Any good mechanic should be able to drain the oil and pull the sump and valve body - look for obvious faults broken fork / bits of metal on the shift magnets / rounded selector piston etc give the valve body a clean refit new oil do a learn and see what you have then - any major faults found or its still not right then get it up to a specialist


----------



## Phoebus (Nov 30, 2016)

This sounds like a similar problem to this thread:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/481610-clutch-learns.html

I'd really recommend taking it to somewhere like Litchfield. Despite the distance, it'll save you money in the long run.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

I had my car trailered from Sussex to ACSpeedtech because of the flashing R-1-R issue - so complete gear selection failure had not yet happened. 

The cost of getting the car there was about £400 which isn't a lot when you take into account you are getting this looked at by the top GTR transmission specialist.

David


----------



## Skyline2408 (Apr 10, 2015)

Got in the car this morning and everything was fine. Took it out around 4 different times today and seems all good, went through every gear without any hiccups once warmed up. Perhaps the cold was effecting it yesterday. I'll monitor it going forward but thanks for the advice given so far.


----------



## Idrees (Apr 17, 2015)

The issue is very likely to come back. While it drives fine I would highly recommend getting the oil flushed. 

I had the same issue earlier this year. AC took great care of it and saved me from a big bill. They had to flush the oil twice and it's been perfect since (4K miles later). 

Mine was the same as yours, one day it was showing error codes and not selecting odd gears (1, 3, 5) but the next day it was fine.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

If it starts to go it is very likely that it is beginning to develop a problem. If you continue to drive it without getting it looked at, your likely to make any issue worse and may cause other components to be affected.

I'd recommend getting it looked at ASAP. Just ask Chronos ...!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Evo9lution said:


> If it starts to go it is very likely that it is beginning to develop a problem. If you continue to drive it without getting it looked at, your likely to make any issue worse and may cause other components to be affected.
> 
> I'd recommend getting it looked at ASAP. Just ask Chronos ...!


+1 it may save you a fortune down the line, your risk tho!


----------

